# Lt Paul Reickhoff  "Mission not accomplished"



## Padraig OCinnead (4 May 2004)

This fellow, Lt Paul Reickhoff has been interviewed several times over the last 2 or 3 days. The meat of the story is that he served 10 months overseas in Iraq as a platoon commander of a Nat'l Guard unit. After his return, he began voicing his opinion of the war in Iraq. While he seemed to take pains to not criticize the men and women over there as well as the war itself he went on about supply issues and other Nat'l policy issues of which soldiers should not be criticizing.
He stated many deficiencies regarding mission essential kit and other important items. What he went on about seems nothing new to armies supporting operations in hostile and austere conditions several thousand miles from home, however important these items are. I am sure that although the US has the best intentions of equipping it's soldiers there will always be items that are not available for whatever reasons. We in the CF can attest to this. Maybe there is little that can be done about it but a soldier (NG or not) should be addressing this to his superiors or a board of grievance if it pertinent to shortfalls and there is one available.

 Question #1. Is this â Å“Officerâ ? violating the Uniform Code of Military Justice?
It seems to me that he is nothing more than self-described pessimist.

Question #2. Is this attitude and behavior common among Nat'l Guard units? How competent are they compared to the US Army units and USMC units â Å“Regular Forceâ ? (to coin a Canadian term)

Slainte,


----------



## pmririshman (4 May 2004)

I‘m no lawyer, but NG troops while not on duty have historically been given considerable freedom to make political statements that differed from the political leadership. This is probably due to the National Guard being an outgrowth of the militia tradition that the U.S. inherited from Britain. A very good recent book by Michael Doubler called "Civilian in Peace, Soldier in War: The Army National Guard, 1636-2000" recounts the National Guard history. 

The answer to the question about the competence of the NG units is it depends. Like any other military force or unit the ability of National Guard units hinges on many factors; most notably the factor of leadership. Some NG units with excellent leadership have beaten regular units in exercises at NTC and JRTC (speaking from personal experience: beating the Opfor at the training centers is no easy task!) whereas others with less stellar leadership have had troubles. Where tactical ability really counts, the battlefield, NG units have proven their ability countless times. From Valley Forge, to Omaha Beach,to Bosnia, and to the mountains of Afghanistan, NG troops have served the U.S. with honor and ability.  

Some active duty personnel deride the NG without considering the differing conditions of service the NG works under. Having served in the regular Army, and the Army Reserve, and having worked with numerous NG units I can say with 100% certainty that NG units are fully capable of fulfilling any mission they are given just like their Army and Marine counterparts. In fact, the Army and Marines could not accomplish their missions without the NG because so much of the combat support and combat service support of the U.S armed forces is located in the NG.


----------



## scm77 (8 May 2004)

This guy sounds like John Kerry.


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (9 May 2004)

My thoughts exactly. Aren‘t they both from Maine or Mass.? I wonder what his troops think of their Pl Comd going on like this?


----------



## muskrat89 (9 May 2004)

Can‘t say about the other guy, but Kerry is from Mass.

Having lived in Maine, I can tell you that they don‘t think much of "Mass-holes" as they call them  lol


----------



## Slim (30 May 2004)

pmririshman said:
			
		

> and having worked with numerous NG units I can say with 100% certainty that NG units are fully capable of fulfilling any mission they are given just like their Army and Marine counterparts.



Your experiences of U.S. Army National guard units was rather different than mine. I spent time with a NG unit in Michigan, and I can say with some degree of certainty that I was, for the most part, not very impressed with their TO&E. The effort to perform seemed to be present but not supported from above the way it should have been. Some of the unit were even heard to say that there was little point in training as they would "never be used." 

Good people though...and I will always remember my time there fondly.

A good many also did not display anything but very basic  "soldier skills." I hope that they have the opportunity to train up to the mission if they are being sent overseas.

Cheers  

Slim


----------

